# VMD?



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I read that there is going to be another HD-Format---VMD?!
The new kid in town is opting for a red laser option which is used in our already existing Standard DVD players. This will be processed to 1080p resolution through upconversion in New Medium Enterprises (NME) HD Versatile Multilayer Disc technology.The multilayer disc alows 5 GB of storage with each layer and up to 20 layers or a 100 GB of memory on a single disc.Data can be transfered at 45 Mbps faster than the 30 to 40 Mbps rate of blue laser discs for sharp imaging and sound ( like blue-ray and hd-dvd). VMD handles 7.1 surround as well.
The price tag is said to be $199.00 well clear of the HD and Blue Ray format we have today. 
I read this information from the latest edition of Electronic House and just wanted to pass it on. I myself have been waiting from the format war to end whether it be BR or HD. I would like to see all the formats survive so the cusumer can deceide.
Now it looks as though we are going to have a third format and from the sound of it one that is much more compeitive than the former two.
The price sounds great but what about the audio and vidio qualitity?
We shall see as things in the tech world evolve quickly, literally on a daily basis.:scratchhead:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... this could be interesting, but I wonder how it will be received.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Did a quick search for VMD and Wikipedia had this to say. Interesting to say the least just not sure does the consumer need another choice at the moment. I still have not decided wether to go HD-DVD or Blu-Ray, nevermind there being a possible third format to choose. Curious to see what kind of support VMD would receive from the studios.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

As a consumer I welcome a new format. Maybe this will get these companies to think about the needs of the consumer. 
How long does it take. Making the consumer more undeceided as to what format to choose and spending a lot of money to support either.one. Sony and Toshiba do not care about how muchonder: money we spend just as long as we spend on ther product.
What will be interesting is how the already existing companies who have supported said formats receive VMD.
Especially if they are producing a good product at a better price. Not to mention you can buy already existing SD DVD'S onder:


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

This is actually pretty old news and I believe VMD has been released overseas now, but with very limited studio support (mostly indie). Here are some of the press releases from long ago:

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117967471.html?categoryId=2525&cs=1
http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/storage/display/20070831215028.html
http://www.highdefdigest.com/tags/show/VMD


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

With all due respect it might be old news to you however I have never read or heard of it before I read about VMD in Electronic House Magazine this month.
I also just read about VMD on a site and it sounds impressive and could make a difference in the overall presentation of HD format.
As far as studio support they do have a modest list of DVD's, but remember "if they build it they will come".
Studio support for VMD will follow if the consumer is interested. Right now there are thousands of audio enthusists out there wanting HD format but they are still undecided.
This could be a much needed shot in the arm at a more affordable price.

We shall see what happens after Christmas.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry if I came off as snobby, I was more tying to alert you that a quick search on the web and you would be able to find more information on the subject. I don't think VMD will do too well just because it is coming in the game too late and BD/HD DVD already have their feet dug in. That mixed with the fact that consumers are already confused enough makes me think that this format will be even more short lived than the other two HD formats.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

No problem here. 
You may be right about VMD being short lived. I hope not. I am so sick of the war between the two formats.
I want my MTV......NOW


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I am with you. Early on I said I wouldn't support a side, but I ended up wanting a new video game system and didn't like the fail rates on the 360 so I got a ps3. For a short while I wanted a specific side to win, but now I could care less. I just want a ******** single format to take over so I can give my support to one side because there only is one. If VMD is this solution then great, but I have a feeling it isn't and that means more **** to deal with if it ever really takes off which I still doubt.


----------

